# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa > Arduino - ứng dụng công nghiệp >  Arduino - Thêm chức năng ATC cho NCStudio

## thucncvt

+ Em có cái dự án ủ từ lâu là nâng cấp Ncstudio v5 thành Auto tool change được  với số Tool max 8 pcs
 do thời gian kiếm sũa cho cháu nó nên ko có thời gian  ,mới đây đang âm mưu lại dùng arduino kế hợp  
+ tiện đây  đưa dự án này ra đây để mấy bác xem tính khả thi như thê nào 
+ để cho bớt phức tạp phần offset dao được dùng mặc đinh (set 1 dao được cho cả 7 con ) 
+ Phần mềm lập trình sẽ là Aspire ,và vcaver  ,vì phải can thiệp vào bộ post của nó (Em hay dùng  :Big Grin: )
+ giao tiếp với Ncstudio qua các pin   14,15,6,và chính  5,12,13 và delay time 
để đồng bộ 
+đầu tiên em test  theo kiểu này 


và giờ hướng theo kiểu này 


+ vần đề spin trước tiên ta mặc đinh là dúng đầu BT
+ còn thực tế sẽ là đầu khác
+ các cao thủ cho ý kiến và tính khả thi của dự án

----------

solero

----------


## CKD

Theo mình biết thì NCStudio V5 chỉ có mấy IO sau
Out: XYZ (step/dir), X1/2/3 cho spindle
In: Home XYZ, Probe, Estop.

Dùng hàng dao và kết hợp XYZ để đổi dao như clip 1 là khả thi nhất. Khi đó mọi thao tác từ nhả dao, lấy dao, offset dao đều có thể thực hiện với gcode. Chỉ cần làm lại post-processore phù hợp là chiến phà phà. Những post mà mình đã cook nó thành công như PowerMill, ArtCAM, SolidCAM, Aspire v.v.... đều dư sức làm chuyện này.

Với lượng IO it ỏi thế này thì mình chưa nghĩ được cách gì để ATC tự động theo code được. Hiện đang nghiên cứu dùng multi-spindle nhưng vẫn chưa biết làm thế nào để chọn spindle. Việc offset lại dao thì có thể làm với gcode.
Đang nghĩ đến việc dùng X1/2/3 để chọn spindle, control với S param. Nhưng khi đó thì không điều khiển được tốc độ spindle nữa.

Mấy version cao hơn như V8 thì chưa được vọc vạch nhiều đủ để hiểu rỏ.

----------

Huudong

----------


## CKD

Nếu có giải pháp để truyền dữ liệu dao ra ngoài thì dự án mới khả thi. Phần thay dao, tự offset có thể dùng arduino để điều khiển. Phần điều nhiều này cũng không quá phức tạp.

Câu hỏi làm thế nào để NCStudio có thể truyền dữ liệu dao ra ngoài? Làm sao để hệ thống biết nó đang cần chạy dao số mấy?.
Theo mình, với V5 thì cách duy nhất là dùng các output X123 cho spindle để truyền. Hy sinh chức năng điều khiển tốc độ.

Bác nào rành về V8 có thể cho cái sơ đồ chức năng của các IO xem có ý nào khác không?

----------

Huudong

----------


## thucncvt

> Nếu có giải pháp để truyền dữ liệu dao ra ngoài thì dự án mới khả thi. Phần thay dao, tự offset có thể dùng arduino để điều khiển. Phần điều nhiều này cũng không quá phức tạp.
> 
> Câu hỏi làm thế nào để NCStudio có thể truyền dữ liệu dao ra ngoài? Làm sao để hệ thống biết nó đang cần chạy dao số mấy?.
> Theo mình, với V5 thì cách duy nhất là dùng các output X123 cho spindle để truyền. Hy sinh chức năng điều khiển tốc độ.
> 
> Bác nào rành về V8 có thể cho cái sơ đồ chức năng của các IO xem có ý nào khác không?


Về Nc thì trên V5 là theo mình ổn nhất  và rẻ dễ dùng ,đền bây giờ thì phát sinh gì chưa biết
 còn ouput 5,12,13  thì đây chính là lệnh gọi dao (sẽ edit trong code post ) pin 6 chỉ để nhận lỗi khi quá trình thay dao sảy ra lỗi ,
 còn về tốc độ sipin thì có thể qua arduino  hay dùng chuyển chế độ dùng lại các pin 5,12,13  điều này còn tùy thuộc vào phần arduino 
 về chức năng Nc v5 có nhận cặp G90,G91, G28 là ok rồi  (còn lệnh tạm dừng trong chưong trình hình như là không) nó bỏ qua
 - còn về đề làm sao biết đang dùng dao nào,có thể dùng led 7 đoạn 
 còn gọi thay dao thì dùng 1 chương trìh riêng có thứ tự từ 1 đến 8 ,
- còn V8 thì  khó hơn chế độ điều khiển sipin là 0-10v ,và on off
 chỉ hơn v5 là có 2 nút play (F9) là  dừng  (F11)  bằng nút ngoài được thôi ,thên 3 đèn báo trạng thái làm việc và báo lối 
 còn các pin kia thì ko can thiệp được rồi

----------


## duonghoang

--- Tại sao bác không dùng Mach3 cho tiện khi có thể mở rộng được nhiều IO, mach3 thì có nhiều phương án để giải quyết hơn bác.

----------


## CKD

> --- Tại sao bác không dùng Mach3 cho tiện khi có thể mở rộng được nhiều IO, mach3 thì có nhiều phương án để giải quyết hơn bác.


Chắc phục vụ làng nghề... họ rất ngại thay đổi thói quen sử dụng phần mềm.

----------


## thucncvt

Làng nghề không  chơi cái này , vì máy nhiều đầu và cũng không có nhu cầu 
+ Mach 3 cơ bản trên mạng có nhiều rồi
  vì mình muốn mở rộng Ncstudio 
+ Bác nào mà đã từng đứng máy ,lập trình CNC công nghiêp như em rồi thì quá trình thay dao tự động nhìn xướng và đã lắm  :Wink:  


 + và cũng muốn ứng dụng NC cho lĩnh vực máy khác nữa
+ Nên bác nào có nhã hứng thì code gúp em phần Arduino

----------


## CKD

Vậy nhu cầu đơn lẻ, theo mình thì giải pháp chỉ có thế. Được này mất kia thì chẵng ý nghĩa lắm.

NC cũng không phải là lựa chon duy nhất. Quan điểm của mình NC có thể có hiệu quả trong việc điêu khắc gỗ. Để mode thành các dạng máy khác không hiệu quả vì cả soft lẫn phần cứng không cho can thiệp vào.
Xét về chi phí thì có thể nói là rẻ, nhưng đó chua phải là tiêu chi duy nhất cho một con máy. Vì xét tổng thể, controller là thứ để điều khiển cả con máy mà mọi người cứ hay tiếc rẻ nó. Hết free rồi ***** cuối cùng lại chê lỡm.

Với lại muốn thay dao thì kiểu hàng như mình đã nói là chỉ cần mode postprocessor là ok.

Mach3, linuxcnc và giờ có cả planetcnc là cả chân trời ứng dụng. Vì cả soft lẫn hardware đều có cách để can thiệp và mở rộng. Nếu đã bỏ công sức và thời gian để nghiên cứu và ứng dụng thì nên dành cho thằng nào cho phép nhiều khã năng ứng dụng nhất.
Chứ làm phần cứng cho NCStudio kiểu này, tự sướng xong nhìn nhau thì cũng tội. Vì đã làm thì kiểu gì chẵng tốn thời gian và tiền.

----------

Huudong

----------


## CKD

Trở lại NCStudio
Có 3 output có thể dùng lệnh tác động tuỳ ý là 3 ngỏ điều khiển tốc độ spindle.
Để có thể vừa điều khiển được tốc độ, vừa truyền dữ liệu (ở đây là số dao) thì mình có giải pháp. Chưa thử nghiệm nhưng về nguyên lý thì ok cả.
3 output thì truyền tổng được 2³=8 trạng thái. Theo mình thì với 8 trạng thái này có thể đánh dấu cho khoảng 4-5 ổ dao khác nhau.
Lập trình arduino hay plc để nhận các output này rồi chạy đoạn mã thực thi tương ứng sẽ thực hiện thao tác thay dao
Nếu kết hợp nhiều con arduino thì giải pháp ứng dụng 1 con chạy GRBL để điều khiển thao tác thay dao, 1 con tự lập trình đễ kết hợp các thao tác và kết nối NC thì đơn giản hơn.

----------


## thucncvt

Nhu cầu không hề nhỏ đâu 
 nêu ta biết hiện tại gỗ máy nhiều đầu đơn giản và hiệu quả ,thì bên mảng máy CNC cho nội thất không kém mà còn có giá hơn đục gỗ bây giờ 
- Bác nào ở cắc thành phố lớn như Hà Nội, tp HCM thì các cty nội thất gia đình và văn phòng rất nhiều ,họ không dùng máy nhiều đầu  mà chỉ dùng có 1 đầu thôi 
+ Em có 1 khách hàng làm GĐ cty nội thất lớn,xem triển lãm   ,nhập 1 con CNC ATC của đài Loan về yên vị tai xưởng là 1,5 tỷ năm 2011  ,chuyên gia sang đào tạo ,nhân viên vậy hành nghỉ, là hồn máy cũng đi theo luôn,thế là đắp chiếu mấy năm trời giờ han rỉ hỏng hêt  , giờ gạ bán 500t  ,em không dám trả giá,

+ Em có ý tưởng cũng từ những nhu cầu thực tế của khắch hàng 
+đây 1 nhu cầu khác của thị trường

----------

duonghoang

----------


## terminaterx300

> Nhu cầu không hề nhỏ đâu 
>  nêu ta biết hiện tại gỗ máy nhiều đầu đơn giản và hiệu quả ,thì bên mảng máy CNC cho nội thất không kém mà còn có giá hơn đục gỗ bây giờ 
> - Bác nào ở cắc thành phố lớn như Hà Nội, tp HCM thì các cty nội thất gia đình và văn phòng rất nhiều ,họ không dùng máy nhiều đầu  mà chỉ dùng có 1 đầu thôi 
> + Em có 1 khách hàng làm GĐ cty nội thất lớn,xem triển lãm   ,nhập 1 con CNC ATC của đài Loan về yên vị tai xưởng là 1,5 tỷ năm 2011  ,chuyên gia sang đào tạo ,nhân viên vậy hành nghỉ, là hồn máy cũng đi theo luôn,thế là đắp chiếu mấy năm trời giờ han rỉ hỏng hêt  , giờ gạ bán 500t  ,em không dám trả giá,
> 
> + Em có ý tưởng cũng từ những nhu cầu thực tế của khắch hàng 
> +đây 1 nhu cầu khác của thị trường


nhìn hình này con này hình nhu chạy syntec á. ahihi.
zin controller đã support rồi nên ko phải xoắn nhiều.
em chuyên dùng NC nhưng cần ATC là phải suy nghĩ 1 con chuẩn, mach3 em bỏ rồi. còn bác độ lại từ NC tính ra nhiều bất cập lắm. 
chủ quan thì cho qua nhưng thực tế để cho 1 quá trình nhả ben hơi của spindle là qua biết bao nhiu cửa an toàn. ko phải muốn nhả là nhả đâu.

----------


## Ga con

> Nhu cầu không hề nhỏ đâu 
>  nêu ta biết hiện tại gỗ máy nhiều đầu đơn giản và hiệu quả ,thì bên mảng máy CNC cho nội thất không kém mà còn có giá hơn đục gỗ bây giờ 
> - Bác nào ở cắc thành phố lớn như Hà Nội, tp HCM thì các cty nội thất gia đình và văn phòng rất nhiều ,họ không dùng máy nhiều đầu  mà chỉ dùng có 1 đầu thôi 
> + Em có 1 khách hàng làm GĐ cty nội thất lớn,xem triển lãm   ,nhập 1 con CNC ATC của đài Loan về yên vị tai xưởng là 1,5 tỷ năm 2011  ,chuyên gia sang đào tạo ,nhân viên vậy hành nghỉ, là hồn máy cũng đi theo luôn,thế là đắp chiếu mấy năm trời giờ han rỉ hỏng hêt  , giờ gạ bán 500t  ,em không dám trả giá,
> 
> + Em có ý tưởng cũng từ những nhu cầu thực tế của khắch hàng 
> +đây 1 nhu cầu khác của thị trường


Ví dụ của cụ làm em thấy điều ngược lại, hầu như không có nhu cầu.
Nếu nhu cầu lớn ông bạn bác đã lo tìm một tay thợ về xử lý rồi xài.
Nếu nhu cầu lớn thì không ế và giá con máy đã không thê thảm như hắn chào cho bác.

Với gia công kim loại, số lượng từ vừa đến lớn thì nhu cầu ATC cao, đồ giá xịn và gá chắc, cố định.
Với gia công gỗ nhiều mặt phức tạp, nhiều xưởng em đi thăm đa số họ chọn phương án gia công hàng loạt từng công đoạn, rồi thay đồ gá làm sang công đoạn khác hàng loạt. Rất ít khi thay dao chạy liền nhiều nguyên công như máy kim loại.

Thanks.

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

Sản xuất hàng loạt  sản xuất đơn lẻ quy trình khác nhau hoàn toàn. Làm hàng loạt thì thời gian chờ nó có giá trị lắm. Trong ngành gỗ dễ thấy nhất là loại 2 bàn gá phôi. Máy không hề nghỉ, chỉ có đổi phôi và chạy tiếp. 2 bàn gá cho hiệu quả cao nhất khi sử dụng.

Đồ gỗ công nghiệp nếu có hoa văn thì cũng đơn giản, không phức tạp như hàng lẻ. Và thường chạy với dao định hình.

Một con máy với chi phí đầu tư đắt vậy mà thay NC vào thì... chẵng xứng tầm và cũng chẵng hiệu quả hơn. Vì những con này sinh ra không phải để chạm. NC tuy có cái hay, nhưng cũng có nhiều nhược điểm.

Nói vậy không phải để bàn ra làm giảm nhiệt huyết. Nhưng đã là nghiên cứu thì phải tính đến khã thi đã. Đặt mục tiêu làm cho thoả chí thì vô tư, nhưng làm để kiếm gạo thì phải cân nhắc.
Những ý mà mình đã đề cập ở trên là đã tận dụng những gì có thể làm với NC, phần bên ngoài là PLC hay Arduino gì thì tuỳ vào nội lực của người làm.
Bản thân cũng áp nhiều cái arduino vào thực tế rồi. Nhưng arduino chỉ là phần tinh thần, sản phẩm thực tế đã được làm lại rất nhiều thứ để sống tốt trong nhà máy. Cả phần coding cũng chẵng còn là arduino nữa.

----------


## terminaterx300

thực ra chạy gia công gỗ công nghiệp có nhiều mảng lắm nên ko thể coi cái nào là tuyệt đối được mà cơ bản là xem sản phẩm chính của máy là gì.

theo như máy trên hình thì máy này có bàn hút chân không chuyên gia công nguyên miếng, kiểu như tấm cửa hoặc như cty hay bảo trì spindle HSD thì nó chỉ gia công chi tiết khung sườn cho ghế sofa.

mỗi lẫn gá kẹp nguyên miếng thì lấy đâu ra chỗ để thay phôi.

----------


## hoctap256

anh Thư đưa kèo con atc 1.5 tỷ kia cho em đi em đưa người vào phục hồi lại :V

----------


## CKD

Phục hồi nếu muốn như zin thì khó.
Muốn chơi lại các tiện ích tối cần thiết thì mach3 hoặc linuxcnc. Muốn đơn giản và rẻ nhất có thể thì DSP hay NCs. Muốn bờ rào thì cứ đổi controller khác, china thì cũng ok.

Mà những đơn vị thế này không phải là ít mà cũng chẵng phải là nhiều. Muốn nắm bắt cần có quan hệ, tên tuổi tẹo. Mà tầm cở này thì HCM không thiếu..

Trở lại vụ mod NCs, nếu cụ Thư quyết tâm làm thì cứ triển, nếu open source thì cứ trao đổi ở đây, mình góp ý hết mình. Nếu cần bí mật thì có thể trao đổi kiểu khác. Nếu mục tiêu thương mại thì kiếm kèo tài trợ, tớ làm hệ thống test luôn cũng Ok. Vì chém gió thì đơn giản, nhưng làm thật thì mất nhiều thời gian và cơm gạo.
Vụ atc và mở rộng thì tớ quan tâm giải pháp cho mach3 và linuxcnc hơn. Vì đánh giá khã năng mở rộng tính năng và ứng dụng được nhiều lĩnh vực khác không chỉ riêng gì cnc.

----------


## thucncvt

- Vâng chính con này là control syntec 10A ,mà có lần em đưa lên đầy rồi ,có bàn chân không 
+   chủ của nó  đã hốt 1 em 1325 3,2kw chạy Nc rồi bác *Ga con* ạ ,nên em mới có cơ hội tiếp xúc với nó 
+ Con này vẫn chạy được  nhưng do thời gian các ống hơi bị mục ,sắt han tí thôi Trường ah ,cơ khí của nó cũng như máy bình thường ,con này rơi tay mình cũng phục chạy như nguyên bản được mà.
- Dù sao  cũng là chuyện của người ta .
 Về Nc  open source thôi vì  liên quan đến nhiều lĩnh vực , rồi mọi người test như vậy thì tính cồng đồng cao ,ổn định khi nó làm việc tốt
 + EM cũng đưa ra một số  trường hợp ,giả thiết ,để các cụ nhà ta trong nhiều lĩnh vực xem tính khả thi, thực tế có được không ,và 1  số trường hợp thực tế  
 1- Phần cơ khí  chúng ta sẽ lên tối đa 4 Tool  ,thực tế 4 là đủ 
  + củ  là con 2,2kw  (4 con mang 4 dao ) ,ta thay củ không thay dao 
  + Đài dao sẽ nằm trên trục X ,sẽ quay tròn mang 4 củ  ,mũi dao sẽ tùy vào mặt phẳng cho 4 mũi bằng nhau ( vì ta không dùng offset)
  + cơ cấu cấp nguồn và nước vào sipin được thiết kế lắp nhanh ,lên xuống điều khiển bàng khí nén.
   + kẹp sipin bằng khí nén
2- phần điện  Nc sẽ xuất ra 4 tín hiệu  ,qua lện  S 6000,S 10000 S 12000,S 15000  ,khi về vị trí thay dao 
 - Arduino  sẽ nhận lệnh +  Tắt sipin  
                                  +  nhấc cơ cấu nguồn ,nước  
                                + đài dao sẽ quay để dao được chỉ định 
   - Nc                     Hạ Z xuống   trả dao ,nhấc lên 
   - Arduino               xoay đài dao  
  - Nc                      Hạ Z  kẹp củ ,nhắc lên 
 - Arduino   hạ cơ cấy cấp nguồn ,nước  , on sipin
 3-  Báo lỗi  + áp suất khí  thấp --> báo  về chân limit 
                  + các công đoạn  trên chưa xong         --> báo lỗi 
4 - Đồng bộ với Nc và Gcode 
 - Edit riêng cho bộ post  có các đoạn G code  về vị trí ,nhấc Z  và lệnh  delay , ,khi xuất chương trình nó sẽ chèn các đoạn code đó . để khi thi hành 
- đó là 1 số cồn việc cần làm 
 các cụ xin có ý kiến ah

----------


## hoctap256

thế mà nó lại đắp chiếu hiha ........
cty này bèo quá

----------


## anhcos

ATC loại này phải dùng khí nén, khi k có hay k muốn dùng khí nén, loại atc kẹp 8 bi có khả khi k các bác.

----------


## thucncvt

Sau thời gian khác dài vô tình gặp Em CNC holytek thay dao tự động  BT30 8dao 
 cách đây mấy năm rồi
 Vừa qua vô tình lại có duyên gặp lại Em nó đã được bán thân đi nơi khác với tình trạng  như ngày xưa
-Chi khác là về chủ mới có cho người dọn dẹp thay ống hơi 
-Nhưng thật tiếc là nó không thể sống lại bình thường được nữa,
 Được biết chủ mới của nó cũng đã mời rất nhiều các chuyên gia ,khám chữa nhưng đều đến rồi lại phán rồi quay về,
 Và Em cũng được 1 bác chắc ở DD mình giới thiệu  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 
 Thế là sau bao lần bận, cuối cùng cũng thu xếp công việc ,nhận  lên trực tiếp cứu chữa ,chuyển giao công nghệ vận hành.
- Vài tấm hình dung nhan :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Máy hoành tráng quá  :Big Grin: 
Mà cái máy này dùng controller nào thế cụ?

----------


## Khanh4g

> Sản xuất hàng loạt  sản xuất đơn lẻ quy trình khác nhau hoàn toàn. Làm hàng loạt thì thời gian chờ nó có giá trị lắm. Trong ngành gỗ dễ thấy nhất là loại 2 bàn gá phôi. Máy không hề nghỉ, chỉ có đổi phôi và chạy tiếp. 2 bàn gá cho hiệu quả cao nhất khi sử dụng.
> 
> Đồ gỗ công nghiệp nếu có hoa văn thì cũng đơn giản, không phức tạp như hàng lẻ. Và thường chạy với dao định hình.
> 
> Một con máy với chi phí đầu tư đắt vậy mà thay NC vào thì... chẵng xứng tầm và cũng chẵng hiệu quả hơn. Vì những con này sinh ra không phải để chạm. NC tuy có cái hay, nhưng cũng có nhiều nhược điểm.
> 
> Nói vậy không phải để bàn ra làm giảm nhiệt huyết. Nhưng đã là nghiên cứu thì phải tính đến khã thi đã. Đặt mục tiêu làm cho thoả chí thì vô tư, nhưng làm để kiếm gạo thì phải cân nhắc.
> Những ý mà mình đã đề cập ở trên là đã tận dụng những gì có thể làm với NC, phần bên ngoài là PLC hay Arduino gì thì tuỳ vào nội lực của người làm.
> Bản thân cũng áp nhiều cái arduino vào thực tế rồi. Nhưng arduino chỉ là phần tinh thần, sản phẩm thực tế đã được làm lại rất nhiều thứ để sống tốt trong nhà máy. Cả phần coding cũng chẵng còn là arduino nữa.


Em cũng muốm làm 1 cái cấp dao tự động như vậy điều khiển PLC, nhưng ko biết bao giờ làm được .về phần cấp dao em có 1 hộp số gọn nhẹ ,cấp được 6 dao rất chính xác .nếu bác thấy được em gởi bác làm trước .

----------


## thucncvt

Máy dạng công nhghiejp nê rất hầm hố
Con đó dùng điều khiên syntec 
- Sau mấy ngày banh nó ra cuối cùng nó cũng đã hoạt động trở lại trong sự vui mừng của gia chủ

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## solero

G0 nó bao nhiều mà chạy phê vậy anh?

----------


## ducmessi3792

Các bác cho hỏi đầu tư 1 dàn này tầm bao nhiêu

----------

